# Anyone doing the Tierra Bella?



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Just curious if anyone else is planning to do this ride?


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, century...hope it stops raining long enough to finish half the dang ride!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

No kidding, I am signed up for the century as well (metric) but with the amount of time I have had to do any riding I am concerned that it might turn out to be a complete sufferfest for me now. This weather is driving me absolutely nuts!!


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

full century but considering the 200K option...


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I cant relate to you at all Bob!
;o)


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

ShaneW said:


> I cant relate to you at all Bob!
> ;o)


 ha ha...it's all relative my friend!  i said i would consider doing it...i didn't say i would do it fast or that i would do well! but a friend wants me to join him...i just finished the solvang century a couple of weeks ago and it was fairly easy so it seems like i'm in decent shape...but it just depends on how much riding i get in between now and then...this rain is getting old!!


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

*Signed up for Century*

I enjoyed riding the TB metric century last year. This year I signed up for the century. If this rain keeps up I'll be doing the metric century again.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

pastpob said:


> ha ha...it's all relative my friend!  i said i would consider doing it...i didn't say i would do it fast or that i would do well! but a friend wants me to join him...i just finished the solvang century a couple of weeks ago and it was fairly easy so it seems like i'm in decent shape...but it just depends on how much riding i get in between now and then...this rain is getting old!!



Amen to THAT!!! this rain is actually starting to get to me like never before. I was so ticked off the other day I actually started looking at houses in AZ, thank goodness I cant afford to move or I might have packed my stuff and left the very next day! hahaha 

I am signed up for the metric century but havent ridden NEARLY enough and can see myself having very serious problems finishing the ride. Oh well.......


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Whats not to love about climbing Henry Coe.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ShaneW said:


> Amen to THAT!!! this rain is actually starting to get to me like never before.


Eh? This winter has been just perfect. Consolidated periods of intense rain and big snow in the mountains, interspersed with beautiful stretches of warm, sunny weather. It's been so much better than long periods of dreary drizzle, and all the reservoirs and aquifers are near full too.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I prefer it when we are in a major drought and its hot and sunny ALL the time! Yes - I'm a jerk but I dont care! I pay too much in CA sunshine dollars for this BS weather. We didnt have a good summer last year either. It feels to me like its been raining FOREVER! We had some lucky weather in Feb which I was extremely grateful for. Anyway, dont want to turn this into a "weather sux" thread........but the weather SUX!!!:mad2: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

it's a great metric. I did it the last 3 years on the single speed and it's always fun....except the first year when it poured down rain the entire day....


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi ShaneW:

Thanks for the heads up on the ride. Will be at the start as well (100Km). Never thought riding through Gilroy could be very interesting. I can't believe there is a route that has Hicks Road as the last climb. I don't even like to drive up that road.

C.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

You had me panicking there for a minute! I was thinking "oh crap, hicks rid is on this ride?" After a little research I saw it was not part of the metric century and breathed a BIG sigh of relief! 11%+ grade??? NO THANKS!


----------



## z3phrn (Mar 19, 2011)

was looking at this and the sea otter classic.... why are they on the same weekend?


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I was thinking about the Sea Otter as well but I have heard mostly poor reviews about the support etc of that ride.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

This was actually a very nice ride (100k). The climb to the Hot Springs was very nice and the scenery was awesome. Never new these small canyons and lush fields of greens existed in the area. Ride support was superb and the organizer had rest stops at just the right intervals. The red potato salad was wonderful. 

The headwind around Uvas wasn't much fun but southbound on Santa Teresa was great. It's not every day that you can ride in mid 30mph without trying. Need more conditioning to ride the 100 mile route.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree, well supported, lots of volunteers making sure that riders went the right direction. The only confusion that unfortunately one of our friends had was that he went up Leavesly a second time! Oops!

We did the full century and it was definitely a challenging ride. I'm glad I decided to forego doing the 200K and stick to the century. I had never been up to Henry Coe...that was a damn good workout to the top. The only unfortunate part was waiting on the side of the road, about 2.5 miles from getting to Henry Coe, for about 30 minutes for the ambulance to take away a hurt rider. I sure hope that rider is ok!

After coming down from Henry Coe, the wind kicked our butts. It was definitely a long day, but again, a good workout! Next up, Strawberry Fields in May and then Tour de Cure and Livestrong in June...then dare I say it...but maybe Santa Cruz Mountain Challenge in July!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

This was my longest ride so far this year, but I really did enjoy it as well. I have been having some strange health issues but slowly getting to the bottom of it, I suffered a lot around mile 42-46 or so almost thinking I should turn back. Luckily I hit the rest stop near the top of Uvas I think it was and grabbed some nice munchies, filled up on fluids and that made all the difference in the WORLD for me! The wind sucked and reminded me of riding back in South Africa as a teen but it wasnt for too long and then the ride back to the finish was AWESOME!!! You could absolutely HAUL ASS for the last 7-8 miles! 

I have the Napa Tour De Cure in 2 weeks and the Livestrong in Davis in July but plan to ride at least one organized event in the months between for sure.


----------

